# Partition boot camp sur disque dur externe



## xevious78 (1 Février 2009)

Salut à tous

Je me demande depuis quelque temps si il est possible de mettre une partition boot camp sur un disque dur externe, pour éviter de partitionner mon disque dur. Comme ça, je brancherais mon DDE (disque dur externe) sur mon IMac au lancement et je pourrai choisir de booter sur Windows (qui est sur mon DDE)

En esperant que vous ayez compris mon problème.
Merci d'avance
Xevious78


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2009)

Salut,

J'ai essayé par le passé, pour les mêmes raisons que toi. C'est clairement non, tu vas avoir un message d'erreur, t'indiquant que la partition bootcamp ne peut concerner que le DD interne.

Maintenant, si tu veux pouvoir installer Windows sur un DD externe, et hors bootcamp, c'est possible, mais en bricolant pas mal...


----------



## xevious78 (1 Février 2009)

Merci de m'avoir répondu si vite 
J'aurais une autre question : si je partitionne mon disque dur, est-ce que je peux réunir, plus tard,  les 2 partitions au cas où boot-camp ne me plait pas ?


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2009)

xevious78 a dit:


> Merci de m'avoir répondu si vite
> J'aurais une autre question : si je partitionne mon disque dur, est-ce que je peux réunir, plus tard,  les 2 partitions au cas où boot-camp ne me plait pas ?



Absolument. L'Assistant Boot Camp te permet de créer la partition supplémentaire, et il te permet également de la supprimer à tout moment afin de récupérer l'intégralité de l'espace qui lui était dédiée. Donc c'est parfaitement réversible.

Edit: Il est bien évident que cela supprimera le contenu de cette partition initialement créée avec l'Assistant Boot Camp (en l'occurence Windows), mais n'affectera pas le contenu de ta partition OS X.


----------



## xevious78 (1 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup.
Donc, pour récupéré la partition dédié a Windows, il suffit juste d'aller dans l'assistant boot camp.
Je m'endormirais moin bête ^^
Merci et bonne journée


----------



## divoli (1 Février 2009)

xevious78 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.
> Donc, pour récupéré la partition dédié a Windows, il suffit juste d'aller dans l'assistant boot camp.
> Je m'endormirais moin bête ^^
> Merci et bonne journée



Pour la créer comme pour la supprimer. Et il ne faut surtout pas passer par un autre moyen que l'Assistant Boot Camp pour la supprimer, sinon tu risques d'avoir des ennuis.

Je t'invite à lire l'Aide Boot Camp, voire la mettre en fichier pdf...

Et faire des sauvegardes régulières de ta partition OS X, notamment avant de créer la partition Boot Camp, si jamais il y a un souci.


----------



## gaspardmasy (29 Novembre 2010)

Moi j'ai une petite idée !
On copie l'intégralité du disque interne du mac sur le disque externe.
On redémarre l'ordinateur sur le disque externe (touche alt au démarrage) 
On lance assistant bootcamp & that's it !
Ca marche vous pensez ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

gaspardmasy a dit:


> Moi j'ai une petite idée !
> On copie l'intégralité du disque interne du mac sur le disque externe.
> On redémarre l'ordinateur sur le disque externe (touche alt au démarrage)
> On lance assistant bootcamp & that's it !
> Ca marche vous pensez ?



Bonsoir,

Je ne pense pas.

Par contre avoir un DD externe, branché en permanence, cela devrait aller.
Bootcamp devrait le trouver, on pourra lui allouer l'entier du DD voir qu'une grande partie.
Pour être opérationnel, il faudra que ce DD externe soit branché et sous tension lors du démarrage du Mac, surtout si vous ne passez pas par une virtualisation.

Le principe est identique avec un Mac Pro qui a 2-3 DD internes, à part que tout est toujours sous tension.

Bonne chance


----------



## doudee (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je relance ce post pour savoir s'il est possible de booter sur une partition bootcamp située sur un disque dur externe. Je m'explique, je vais bientôt remplacer mon HDD d'origine de 250 GO par un SSD C300 de 128 GO. Actuellement mon HDD contient une partition bootcamp. Si, je branche ce HDD en externe, la partition bootcamp sera-t-elle bootable ?
J'utilise rarement la partition bootcamp, et c'est essentiellement pour jouer à des FPS comme Black Ops. Sera sera-t-il possible d'y jouer en externe ?


----------



## moebius80 (29 Avril 2011)

salut,

j'ai une methode qui fonctionne (il y a surement mieux mais bon...)


1) tu crées une partition bootcamp avec "assistant bootcamp", tu installes windows....
2) une fois tout terminé, tu fais un clone de ta partition bootcamp sur un disque externe
3) tu demarres sur la partition externe (j'utilise "refit") pour tester que tout fonctionne
4) tu supprimes ta partition bootcamp sur le disque interne

Voilou...



Perso j'ai un disque dur externe de 1To


----------



## doudee (29 Avril 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> j'ai une methode qui fonctionne (il y a surement mieux mais bon...)
> 
> ...



Et comment on clone la partition bootcamp ?
Parce que avec winclone, je ne peux pas car il faut l'assistant bootcamp et sur le disque externe, ça ne marche pas


----------



## moebius80 (29 Avril 2011)

tu fais une image de ta partition bootcamp avec winclone....
ensuite, toujours avec winclone, tu copies ton image sur ton disque dur externe...

je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair dans mon poste précédent, mais cette methode t'oblige a creer une partition bootcamp avec assistant bootcamp sur ton disque dur interne que tu supprimes à la fin de la methode...


----------



## doudee (29 Avril 2011)

J'ai essayé, mais mon macbook pro ne boot pas sur la partition bootcamp du disque dur externe. Dommage


----------



## moebius80 (30 Avril 2011)

tu as utilisé refit ?


----------



## doudee (30 Avril 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas essayé. Après avoir démarrer sur la partition bootcamp externe, l'ordi redémarre une nouvelle fois, sans parvenir à afficher le bureau windows. Mais après recherches j'ai trouvé ceci. 



divoli a dit:


> D'autant que je saches, on ne peut pas installer Windows sur un DD externe. Et quand bien même, tu ne pourras pas booter dessus.
> 
> Tout simplement.
> 
> rEFIt n'a rien à voir là-dedans. Il est utilisé dans les cas de plusieurs boot d'OS différents, mais installés sur des partitions d'un DD interne.



C'est dommage, il s'agissait d'une bonne solution pour jouer de temps en temps à CoD Black Ops. Vais devoir squatter le pc de ma femme.


----------



## moebius80 (30 Avril 2011)

ca fonctionne forcement puisque j'ai une configuration de ce type chez moi.... et j'ai uniquement fais ce que je t'ai dit + utilisation de refit...


----------



## doudee (30 Avril 2011)

Ah, dans ce cas, je vais essayer. A partir de quel moment dois-je installer refit ?


----------



## moebius80 (30 Avril 2011)

ca n'a pas d'importance


----------



## doudee (30 Avril 2011)

J'ai booter avec refit. Après avoir choisi la partition externe, même combat, l'ordi redemarre


----------



## iBorg (2 Mai 2011)

Je souhaite aussi installer une partoche Bootcamp sur mon SSD de 128Go, pour les jeux essentiellement. Ce que je vais faire, c'est créer une partition minimale pour installer Seven (15 Go maxi) et mettre les jeux sur un disque externe (j'ai acheté un boîtier Storeva pour ça, je vais y mettre le 7200 tours de 500 Go livré dans mon Macbook Pro). En plus avec une partition mac dessus je pourrai aussi décharger le SSD de certains fichiers pas forcément utiles tous les jours (le por... euh, la documentation Xcode  ) sans trop sacrifier la portabilité du tout.


----------



## riick75 (25 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Je pense de plus en plus à virer l'optique de mon mbp17 pour y mettre un deuxième SSD, avec bootcamp dessus.
J'ai fais pas mal de recherches, apparement c'est possible d'installer windows via Bootcamp sur un DD externe, mais c'est balaise, faut mettre les main [ou le cerveau] dans le camboui (dez je n'ai plus les htt). Pour ma part, n'étant [malheureusement] pas bidouilleur j'ai laché l'affaire. 
De fait, je pensais recourir à cette alternative: hd interne en plus.
Vous pensez que ça le fait ? Quelqu'un a une info là-dessus ?


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (3 Février 2012)

Je remonte le sujet car je me pose la même question que Nick75... Est-il possible d'installer Windows via Bootcamp sur un deuxième disque interne, qui n'est pas le disque de démarrage de OSX ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

On peut répondre par : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3777?viewlocale=fr_FR



> Je dispose de plusieurs disques durs. *Puis-je installer Microsoft Windows sur nimporte lequel dentre eux ?*
> 
> Vous pouvez vous servir de Boot Camp pour installer Windows *sur nimporte quel disque dur interne*, mais pas sur un disque dur externe.


----------

